# My writing sample for North Carolina School of the Arts



## NeoVideoRetro (Feb 6, 2007)

This is the screenplay I wrote for the school, I interview 3/17/07 so feedback would be appreciated. As for the title, I like to call it "Black President" but the Alum who is helping me apply thought I should change it. Ladies and gentlemen, "The Price of Change".


EXT. BUSY METROPOLITAN STREET - NIGHT

The CAMERA opens up on a campaign banner reading "Hoye/Rivera 2016 Presidential Election". Slowly, the CAMERA pulls back, revealing photographs of the two candidates lying just above their names. Hoye is a handsome black man, age 45, with a clever smirk on his face.  Rivera, his running mate, is in his fifties and looks as though he had been a general or a football star.  In the background, we hear a huge round of applause which leads to:  

CUT TO:
“A FEW MONTHS EARLIER...”

INT. HARVARD CONFERENCE CENTER - NIGHT
A distinguished woman is standing on stage waiting patiently for the crowd to subside.  When they finally calm down, she proceeds.

SPEAKER
The recipient of this award tonight is a great man who has influenced Americans, if not, the world to look past the lines of gender, race and towards building a better global society.  Without further ado, the founder of the International Welfare Association, CEO of Hoye Incorporated and Harvard alum, Benjamin Hoye.
(Applause)

The CAMERA finds Benjamin Hoye sitting on stage with a beautiful woman who appears to be his wife and two children; a boy age 10 and a girl age 5, who is hiding shyly behind her mother's arm.  He walks up to the podium and accepts the award with that same clever smirk on his face.  Hoye gives a nod to his right, and the CAMERA finds his running mate, Rivera with his family clapping supportively. When the applause ceases, Hoye begins to speak.

HOYE
Thank you very much.  I owe this school a great deal. While being a student here, I was able to earn my degree, meet my wife Raven, and started the IWA.  I'm most grateful for all the success I've had. In fact, surveys show that in the upcoming presidential race, I am currently the most favored.  Students, staff and fellow alumni of Harvard, all of this would not have been possible without you.
(Applause)
Hold on-- I'm not too sure that's a good thing!
The CROWD  Laughs.
As you all may know, Admiral Lincoln Rivera has been a close friend of mine since college.  He was one of the first members of the I.W.A.

Hoye turns back to look at Rivera, who smiles and gives him a nod.

HOYE
The reason why I mention this old rascal's name is because of the state of this nation. The Admiral and I have done a great deal of talking the last couple of years.  Talking about the nation, the world, the future, and what we can do to help.  Now I have said before I would not seek nomination, but the survey was evidence enough. I have decided to enter the 2016 presidential race with Admiral Rivera as my running mate!
(The CROWD Erupts in Cheer)

The Rivera and Hoye family rise to their feet and take their places at Benjamin's side.  They embrace each other and wave to the crowd.  Hoye's son, CAMERON, tugs his father's blazer.

CAMERON
Dad, are you President yet?

BENJAMIN
Not yet Cameron, not yet.

Benjamin Hoye turns away from his son and gives the crowd a final salute, his arms outstretched, looking as if he is relishing every moment.  The CAMERA tightens on his eyes, and when he blinks the screen goes black, leading to the following shots:

CUT TO:

EXT. CEMETERY - DAY
“The Origin of Benjamin S. Hoye.”

- A YOUNG HOYE, age 12, at his mother's funeral.  He stares at her in her coffin.  In the background, he reminisces about the last conversation he had with her.

BENJAMIN
Ma, when I grow up I wanna be the first black president.
MOTHER
Baby, you can do anything, but you gotta work hard...

I/E. YOUTH SERVICES' CAR - WASHINGTON, D.C. STREETS - DAY 

- A white sedan with the Youth Service emblem drives through a neighborhood of lower class townhouses.  A pretty white lady who seems to be age 25 is driving the car, while Hoye is in the back seat reading a copy of the book BOXCAR CHILDREN, tears silently rolling down his face.  They catch sight of each other in the rearview mirror and she smiles at him.  Hoye looks away out of the window as the car comes to a halt in front of a brick townhouse.  On the porch, an old black woman is rocking in her chair, knitting something, while two boys who appear to be twins around Hoye's age, maybe older, wrestle in their small front lawn.  When they notice the car, they all stop what they're doing.  

LADY
Benjamin, you're going to live with your grandmother and cousins, okay?

EXT. CORNER STORE - DAY
- Hoye and his twin cousins are posted in front of a local corner store. One twin, wearing a blue striped T-shirt, is fooling around on a skateboard while the other twin, in a red striped T-shirt is dribbling a basketball.  Benjamin sits on the curb reading a comic book.  A YELLOW CAB TAXI whizzes past, then a BLACK CAR pulls up in front of them.  

- The window rolls down and a heavily jeweled hand motions for them to come to him.  The twin in red, CARLOS, skates towards him, while the twin in blue, CHRISTIAN, runs into the corner store.     

- Carlos leans in on the window and receives a brown bag.  As he quickly walks away Christian returns and presents another brown bag to the jeweled hand.  The window rolls up and the car drives away.

INT. GRANDMA'S HOUSE - NIGHT
- A bedroom containing nothing more than 3 beds, a small TV, and a Nintendo.  In the closet, we see the three cousins counting cash and stashing it away in jars and shoeboxes.

CHRISTIAN
What you gonna get when we get rich?

CARLOS
I'm gonna get Grandma a new house.  Then I'm a get a Ferrari!

CHRISTIAN
Those suck.  I'm getting that Lamborghini Diablo!

CARLOS
Yeah right.  What you getting, Ben?

BENJAMIN
Stocks and bonds.

- The cousins exchange looks at each other and laugh.

CHRISTIAN
That's the dumbest **** I've ever heard.

EXT. CATHOLIC SCHOOL - DAY
- The closing bell rings and uniformed students come pouring down the huge, stone flight of stairs in front of the school.  An older Benjamin emerges, now in high school.  Just before he begins to descend, he spots someone he recognizes. He smiles and starts down the stairs. 

- Carlos and Christian are waiting for him in the parking lot sitting on their extravagant sports cars: one is red, the other is blue.  Benjamin walks up to them and Carlos hands him an official looking envelope. Benjamin opens it and his face lights up.

BENJAMIN
I can't believe it! 
(BEAT)
I really got into Harvard.

- Benjamin lets out a loud whoop and embraces his cousins, who react in mock offense.

CAMERON
Don't get all sentimental on me, we got reputations to keep.

CHRISTIAN
Yeah nigga, let's go.

INT. GRANDMA'S HOUSE - NIGHT
- The cousins stash more money away in the closet.  They have a safe now.

EXT. CORNER STORE - NIGHT
- Benjamin and Carlos are parked in front of the corner store in Carlos' red car smoking a joint.  Benjamin gets out of the car and walks toward the store.

- The BLACK CAR pulls up beside Carlos.  The window rolls down, but this time, the jeweled hand is gloved holding a pistol. Carlos ducks in his car and the hand opens fire.

- As soon as Benjamin grabs the door handle he jumps when he hears a shot fired.  He turns around quickly.

- Carlos stumbles out of the car, grabbing his chest. The BLACK CAR speeds off leaving Benjamin alone clutching his dying cousin.

INT. HARVARD UNIVERSITY OFFICE - NIGHT
- The CAMERA opens up on a sign that reads "Harvard Office of Admissions".  The CAMERA pulls back to show an OLD MAN busy closing the office for the night.  Someone slams an old shoebox on the counter.  The man pretends to ignore the disturbance.

OLD MAN
I'm sorry but we're--

The man looks up to see Benjamin Hoye staring back at him, his eyes swollen from old tears.  His clothes are blood stained.

HOYE
I've come to pay my tuition, sir.
The old man stares.
FADE OUT.

INT. CHANNEL 13 BREAKING NEWS - NIGHT
“NEWS FLASH.”  The CAMERA opens up on an anchorman, a middle aged man with graying red hair.  His name appears at the bottom of the screen, KENT McMILLAN.

MCMILLAN
This just in, Benjamin Hoye has announced he will enter the 2016 Presidential race.  He made this announcement tonight when he delivered his keynote speech at Harvard University, declaring Admiral Lincoln Rivera as his running mate.    

- Photograph of Hoye and Rivera.

Hoye, Board Leader of the International Welfare Association and CEO of Hoye Media, is favored by 53 percent of recent surveys in the upcoming election.  The IWA, an organization that debates over and fundraises for global issues via the internet, has grown considerably and can even count U.N. Representatives as members. Their huge leaps in modern politics have even drawn comparisons to the Illuminati.

- Photograph of the I.W.A. Emblem.
Hoye is an accomplished businessman who has gained wealth through his media company, Hoye Inc., which started out as a variety magazine publication, but has now branched into both a television channel and film studio.  Hoye is married to Raven Hoye and has two children, Cameron 10, and Dianna, 6.

- Family portrait of the Hoyes.

Benjamin Hoye's lifetime of achievement is not without scandal.  He has alleged connections with druglords in the Washington DC area as a juvenile, although no concrete evidence has ever been found. If elected, Hoye will be both the first African-American and independent president.

- E.C.U of Mcmillan, smiling devilishly.

MCMILLAN
It will be quite interesting to see how this works out.
FADE TO:
"ELECTION NIGHT"

INT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS/HOYE'S OFFICE - NIGHT

The CAMERA opens up in a dark office with Presidential Candidate Benjamin Hoye waking up from a dream startled and disoriented.  He checks his watch, pours a glass of water, and lights a cigarette.  In the background, he hears a loud cheer from the other room.  Benjamin starts to get up from his chair, but then relaxes after giving a second thought.  The CAMERA moves towards the door and slips into the next shot:  

INT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS - NIGHT
Hoye's campaign staff wait anxiously for the election results.  Some of them are either watching television, typing busily on their laptops, or talking on their phones.  The CAMERA finds one spectacled woman doing all three.  The sign on her desk reads, "MARIE BLOOM, CAMPAIGN MANAGER".  

MARIE
Hello...Mr. Hoye?  I just received the news that we only need Florida or Texas to win...I know that...alright, I'll keep you posted.

INT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS/HOYE'S OFFICE - NIGHT
Hoye is smoking his cigarette looking at a wall of plaques, books and other trophies when his smart phone begins to ring. A photograph of his family with the name "RAVEN" appears on its screen.  He answers and the CAMERA finds his wife Raven in the back of a limousine.

BENJAMIN
Hello lady.

RAVEN
Good evening Mr. Hoye, or should I say Mr. 
President?

BENJAMIN
You can say that when I see you. How are my kids?
- The CAMERA widens and we see Cameron and Dianna asleep in the limo.

RAVEN
Sleeping. You sound tired yourself.

BENJAMIN
I dozed off a little bit.  Are you close yet?

RAVEN
Yeah, a few exits away, but now 95 is all backed up.  Cameron played so well today!

BENJAMIN
That's my boy.

RAVEN
I've been meaning to ask you...how are you feeling Ben?

- Benjamin takes a long drag from his cigarette.

BENJAMIN
I feel like Arthur must have felt when he pulled the Excalibur.

A cheer is heard from the other room and then frantic knocking coming from Hoye's office door.

RAVEN
Sounds important. Call me back.

Marie almost falls flat when Benjamin opens the door, but catches herself at the last minute.  She quickly recomposes herself and straightens her glasses.

MARIE
Um, sorry but you've just won both Florida and Texas! You're the new president Mr. Hoye!

Hoye's smirk is laced with the slightest hint of disbelief.

HOYE
Marvelous!
FADE TO:

INT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS - NIGHT
Hoye is standing in the middle of the confetti ridden campaign room surrounded by his staff.

HOYE
I would like thank you all for working so hard these past few months, your efforts are truly invaluable. (Claps) Now go get some sleep so we can do some real work tomorrow, cleaning this place up!

They laugh and disperse.  Hoye motions for Marie to stay. 

HOYE
Have you heard from my wife?

MARIE
Yes, she said she should be pulling up any minute now.

HOYE
Good. I'll go down to meet her.

I/E. WASHINGTON DC STREETS - RAVEN'S LIMOUSINE - NIGHT
- It is raining lightly when a sleek, black limousine whizzes by a famous landmark in D.C.  The driver, a young chauffeur with a five o'clock shadow presses a button on the console.

CHAUFFEUR
Madam, we should be approaching your destination in five minutes.
Raven stirs the children awake and makes them put on their jackets.  

INT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS - NIGHT
- Hoye boards the elevator, two bodyguards are standing solemnly behind him.

I/E. RAVEN'S LIMOUSINE - NIGHT
- The car continues on and pulls into the driveway of a very executive looking building. Two stern faced men in suits guard the main entrance.  The chauffeur stops in front of them, puts on his gloves, and steps out to open up the Hoyes' door.  

INT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS - NIGHT
- The elevator door opens, and Hoye, accompanied by his bodyguards, walks out into the main lobby.

EXT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS - NIGHT
- The chauffeur walks to the back of the limo and opens the door.  Raven begins to step out, but freezes when she sees the gun in her face. She embraces her children tightly.

INT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS - NIGHT
- Benjamin and his guards are almost at the lobby door when they hear the gunshots and see the flashes of light.  He races for the exit, but one of his guards snatches him up while the other draws his gun and runs out to check the premises, leaving Hoye fighting wildly to get free. 

EXT. CAMPAIGN HEADQUARTERS - NIGHT
- The BODYGUARD walks out onto the horseshoe driveway with his gun pointed towards the limo.  He looks to his left, both of the lobby security are wounded, pinned behind a pillar.
- Raven's head hangs lifelessly out of the open limousine door, her eyes rolled to the back of her head.  The CAMERA slowly moves to the left to find the Chauffeur crouching by the trunk, holding his pistol.  He peeks around the corner then presses his back to the car, pointing the gun to his own chin.

CHAUFFEUR
This must be done for the Revolution!

- The CAMERA widens to a long shot.  The chauffeur pulls the trigger and immediately goes slack.


FADE TO BLACK.


----------



## ItsAlrightMa (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know about the election. It's a little too much inspired by the whole Obamania thing. Maybe you could already have the black president in office, and he slowly learns that his constitutes used his race and progressive image to win an election and now they're running their own agenda like Mr. Smith Goes to Washington. He could be trying to fight inner-street poverty, but corporate backers are tossing him around. Or you could have him being hated by his own African-American community for not doing enough so there's this whole duality thing going on.

Could you read my short idea and give feedback?


----------



## NeoVideoRetro (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for reading my script.  I actually got the idea for this movie a few years ago after watching Citizen Kane for the 1st time.  Its kinda of coincidence about Obama.  

I like your ideas, but you know how all black folks say if a black president is elected, he will get assassinated on the 1st day?  I thought it might be cool to put a little twist on it...

...plus it is kinda hard to stuff it into 10 pages for these people at NCSA! I hope that one day I could make it a feature, there would be major changes in the script of course.

I'll check your short out in a sec.


----------



## NeoVideoRetro (Mar 25, 2007)

I got in!  Just got the letter today telling me the good news followed up by the whopping price but its cool cause I got in!  Now I'm off to get a second job!


----------



## Dumb Liberal (Mar 26, 2007)

wow...  that sucked.  honestly.  i don't think you should make it into a movie.  I only scanned through it and from my understanding the President's wife got shot by the driver in order for the President to become loved by the people through pity and empathy?  Yeah, I don't know why they let you in, but NCSA may just be another hick school down south.  Good luck though.


----------



## Dumb Liberal (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh yeah what do you think will happen tonight on Prison Break?


----------



## NeoVideoRetro (Mar 26, 2007)

Dumb Libby you may be right, but damn, it must have took a tremendous glass of Hatorade to get that post typed up.

I admit I was stupid to even bother with this thread.

Whatever though, Prison Break sucks I'm a 24 man myself your mom might be happening though. 

Hallejuh Holla Back!


----------

